# Minister of the South African Depairment of Home Affairs extends expired visa concession



## PiaDiya (Jul 1, 2021)

The Minister of The Department of Homr Affairs issued a statement on the 28th of June 2021 extending the visa concession to 30th September for foreign national who enteted South Africa before 15 March 2021 and have expired visa, visit visa holders and temporary long stay visa holders have until the 30th of September to either depart SA or renew their residence status.

For more information and assistance you may contact:
[email protected]


----------

